# LPG CArrier attacks during the Iran Iraq war



## Deck Dog (Apr 20, 2011)

I am presently in a heated discussion on the internet with someone who knows nothing about Gas carriers.
Does anyone know where I can find a list of all cGas carriers that were hit during the Iran Iraq war in the 1980's?
I know about the LPG/C Havpil (ex Gambhira ????spelling???)
the LPG/C Havglimt- carrying ammonia and strafed by the iranians for a few hours plus hit with phosophorus grenades
I heard abot one of the Iglo ethylene carriers being hit for the Chier Officer who I sailed with
Then I had read about the salvage of the LPG/C Gaz Fountain.
There must have been others. Only the Gaz Fountain is mentioned in any partial ship lists that I saw. 
The other three I know about because I sailed with people who were involved with the incidents.
Any help would be appraciated.

Cheers
John Lyle


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Possibly not an LPG tanker but certainly a tanker attacked in the Persian Gulf in 1985 was Caribbean Breeze, under the command of Captain David McCaffrey who was injured in the incident. It seems that the ship's bridge came under direct attack.

David McCaffrey was Second Mate of Blue Funnel's Memnon June/October 1960 when I was a very junior Middy.

Hope this might help, if only a little.


----------



## Deck Dog (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks. The Gaz Fountain was hit in 1984 and was the first gas carrier hit. So maybe Caribaen breeze might be an LPG tanker. I'll check it out. The info on this topic on the web is pretty sparse. I can't even find the short do***entary that was done by the BBC on the Havpil hit.


----------



## Deck Dog (Apr 20, 2011)

Just checked her out, she was an old VLCC not a gas carrier


----------



## ssr481 (Feb 2, 2008)

*This may help..*

Don't know if this is exactly what you need.. but in the PDF at the link below, there appears to be a breakdown of what tankers were hit when..

http://csis.org/files/media/csis/pubs/9005lessonsiraniraqii-chap14.pdf


----------



## Deck Dog (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks but I had already found that one. The only LPG carrier mantioned is the Gaz Fountain and I know that the Havpil and Havglimt were hit. As well I have heard of either the Igloo Espoo or Igloo Moss (I think) being hit Can't remember the name. I am sure that more than 4 were hit.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

V ships/Silver line had a gas ship attacked with loss of life. Name of vessel is not know getting too old. Vships had two sister gas ships at the time.


----------



## Deck Dog (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks that's a start. The only ship attack list I can find goes from the start of the war to december 1984 I can find nothing from 1985 to 1988


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Deck Dog said:


> Thanks that's a start. The only ship attack list I can find goes from the start of the war to december 1984 I can find nothing from 1985 to 1988


In my possession is a comprehensive listing of all vessels reported attacked during the conflict.
From that are the vessels below.





BERGE STRAND LPG carrier.
1982. 43,849g. 31.338n. 55,173d. 224.77(BB) x 34.24 x 13.023 metres.
Sig Bergesen D.Y. and Company, Norway.
07:20 LT 19.5.1988: Whilst on a ballast voyage from Keelung to Ras Tanura was attacked by Iranian gunboats which fired rocket propelled grenades into the accommodation, at a position 26.35N., 56.24E. The ensuing fire was quickly extinguished by tugs. Vessel developed engine problems and was taken in tow until engine was restarted whereupon she continued under own power. 
13:42 GMT 3.7.1988: Whilst on a voyage from Yokohama to Ras Tanura was attacked by Iranian gunboats off Sharjah, at a position 25.30N., 55.25E., sustaining damage to deep and cargo tanks. Arrived at Dubai for repairs later in the day.


GAZ FOUNTAIN LPG carrier. War constructive total loss.
1969. 23,796g. 14,923n. 29,451d. 194.32(BB) x 29.04 x 9.907 metres.
Nital Trading & Shipping Corp S.A.(Naftomar Shipping & Trading Company Ltd., managers), Panama.
12:00 LT 12.10.1984: Whilst on a voyage from Kharg Island via Qatar to France with a part cargo was attacked by Iraqi aircraft at a position 26.47N., 53.21E., 150 miles north west of Dubai, set ablaze and abandoned. Towed to 15 miles off Dubai and anchored. Missiles entered No.1 and No.3 cargo tanks. Holed in front of bridge in port tank and amidships centre tanks. Pipes on deck and under walkways damaged and accommodation gutted. Subsequently towed to Dubai. 
4.5.1985: Arrived at Gadani Beach for demolition. By 13.7.1985: Mohammed Farooq A.R. had commenced work.


HAVGLIMT L.P.G.carrier.
1978. 28,941g. 22,990n. 38,534d. 206.23 x 31.45 x 11.321 metres.
Ex. Centum-87.
Centum Shipping Pte.Ltd., (A/S Havtor Management), Singapore.
22.3.1988: Whilst on a voyage from Jubail to Turkey was attacked twice by Iranian warships at a position 25.17N., 54.58E., 12 miles south of Dubai and set ablaze aft. 2 killed and fire extinguished by the salvage tug SMIT MATSAS 2. 
31.3.1988: Arrived under tow at Fujairah Anchorage to trans-ship her cargo of Ammonia. 
5.5.1988: Arrived at Singapore for repair to holed cargo tanks.


HAVPIL L.P.G.carrier
1969. 10,977g. 5,584n. 11,470d. 153.22(BB) x 21.32 x 8.522 metres.
Ex. Gambhira-86. Butanaval-73. Butanueve-71.
Havpil Shipping Pte.Ltd.,(A/S Havtor Management), Singapore.
22.1.1988: Whilst on a voyage with Butane and Propane gases from Jebel Ali to Bandar Abbas was attacked by Iranian gunboats (presumably in error) at a position 26.25N., 56.05E., in the Strait of Hormuz, sustaining minor damage. Later anchored 13 miles off Dubai for repairs to No.3 outer starboard tank.


IGLOO ESPOO L. P. G. carrier.
1985. 10,105g. 3,189n. 13,524d. 135.77(BB) x 21.65 x 10.616 metres.
Partrederi Nemo, (A/S Havtor Management), Norway.
13:00 LT 15.1.1988: Whilst on a voyage from Jubail to S.Korea was attacked by Iranian fast launches off Ras Al Khaimah. 2 crew injured. Towed to Khor Fakkan thence Fujairah Anchorage. 
27.1.1988: Sailed for Yosu for repair to engine room and accommodation.


LEEGAS L.P.G. carrier. War constructive total loss.
1967. 2,638g. 1,423n. 3,188d. 90.56 x 14.05 x 6.122 metres.
Ex.Silversky-83. Marcopolo-80. Gazania-70.
Barlee Marine Corp.(Shipping Management S.A.M., managers), Panama.
10:12 LT 17.4.1986: Struck in the tanks and aft by two missiles and gutted by fire at a position 25.38N., 52.52E., off Halul Island. 1 crewman missing. 
20.4.1986: Arrived under tow at Dubai. 
17.5.1986: Arrived in tow at Gadani Beach for demolition.


MARIA 2 L.P.G.carrier.
1980: 2,845g. 1,811n. 4,127d. 99.07 x x 5.844 metres.
Ex. Maria Maru-82.
Belleville Marine Company S.A., Panama.
18.3.1988: Whilst on a voyage from Jubail to Bangkok was attacked by Iranian gunboats at a position 25.17N., 55.08E., 8 miles off Dubai, sustaining fire aft. 1 crew killed. Abandoned. Taken in tow by SMIT MATSAS 3. 
10.4.1988: Departed from the Gulf in tow of SMIT MANILA bound to Singapore for repairs to gutted bridge and several holes in hull and tanks.


MUNDOGAS RIO L.P.G. carrier.
1967. 12,251g. 8,330n. 15,530d. 162.57 x 22.53 x 9.519 metres.
Mundogas Rio Ltd., (Oivind Lorentzen A/S manager), Liberia.
26.5.1988: Whilst on a voyage from Jubail was attacked by Iranian gunboats at a position 26.33N., 56.32E. and set ablaze. 
28.5.1988: Arrived at Fujairah Anchorage still on fire. 
30.5.1988: Suffered a massive explosion in No.4 tank resulting in the release of large amounts of ammonia gas.


NYHAMMER L.P.G.carrier.
1975. 39,770g. 25,467n. 48,772d. 230.89 x 32.24 x 12.616 metres.
K/S A/S Gassfart, (Chr.Haaland A/S managers), Norway.
24.5.1987: Whilst on a voyage from Ras Tanura was attacked by Iranian gunboats and was missed by a missile. No damage sustained.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Leegas was the the silverline/v ship ships that was attack belive the man lost was the Radio officer.


----------



## keithydee (Mar 12, 2013)

There was loss of life on the Havglimt too as I recall, I'm sure we casevaced off there, it was hit by small arms and RPG and was burning when we got there, 22 March '88, 2 killed and 9 injured. Boghammars for you, a timber carrying freighter got it a lot worse just after that in the straits but I cannot recall its name. Any ideas?


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

Havtor got a formal apology from the Iranian government about the attack on Havpil. She was carrying an Iranian cargo on an Iranian charter, but was attacked by "Revolutionary Guards", who didn't have a clue, well, about anything really. Major embarrassment to the Iranian Navy who at least tried to behave.


----------

